# Jatkua



## Mats Norberg

*Kuinka kauan sitä jatkui?*

In this sentence does sitä count as subject or object? 
Is this an existentiaalilause or what else could justify a partitive subject?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Without context, the sentence sounds odd to my ears. I can't think of a situation in which to utter it. I would definitely prefer: _Kuinka kauan *se *jatkui? _In the grammar I am accustomed to from my school years, 'se' is the subject.

GOM


----------



## DrWatson

My first impression is that, in this case, the difference between the partitive and nominative subject is negligible. However, both of them are possible. I came up with an example and made two Google searches, and at least in this instance nominative is much more common than partitive:
_kiusaaminen jatkui _(448 000 hits)
_kiusaamista jatkui_ (1 320 hits)

My theory is that because the verb _jatkua _already entails that the subject has to denote a process of some kind, there's not much of a difference whether the subject is in the nominative or partitive.


----------



## Spongiformi

I wonder if the partitive version has developed from conversations with preceding lines:

Asukas: "Yöllä naapurista kuului huutoa ja kirkumista."
Poliisi: "Kuinka kauan huutoa jatkui?"


----------



## Marko55

Mats, I recommend you to read the following chapters:
3.5. Finiittiverbin NP-subjektin sijanvalinta
3.5.1. Partitiivin esiintymisehdot
3.5.2. Eksistentiaalilauseista
(Maria Vilkuna: Suomen lauseopin perusteet).

It says:
Joidenkin verbien merkitys tuntuu sinänsä olevan sellainen, että se estää partitiivisubjektin käytön. Tämä rajoitus jää epämääräiseksi, sillä partitiivia kokeiltaessa löytyy verbistä usein jokin merkitysvivahde joka sittenkin tuntuu sallivan partitiivin.


----------



## Marko55

I give an example to show that the choice of the subject of the verb *jatkua* is not so easy for language learners:
1) Kuluvan vuodenkin osalta *tuotanto* on jatkunut hyvänä. 
MAALISWIRTANEN 2016 | Koillis-Satakunnan Sähkö Oy
2) Salvos Finland Oy:n teollista *tuotantoa* on jatkunut jo 10 vuotta, ...
SALVOS 10V JUHLASAUNA JA PUKUHUONE HARJAKATOLLA, täysin käyttövalmis!

In the first sentence the partitive subject *tuotantoa *would sound strange. So, it depends on the context, if *tuotanto on jatkunut *or *tuotantoa on jatkunut *is correct/better.


----------

